# This is Amusing, but makes you want to go Officespace on the first appliance you see



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

OK, 

So I stopped driving for Uber for pretty much a majority of the year, because I didn't want to, and I got a pick up truck as opposed to a Hybrid sedan that I had. 

Anyways a month ago, I discover I can rent a car by the hour to do Uber, so I said screw it let me see if I can do it too. $5/ hr and I don't pay for gas, and my car isn't depreciated. I can actually make money on this!!!!

So Day #1 I call Uber and ask them about Getaround. (They have partnered up with them, it is their program) THe CS has no idea what I'm talking about, says click on this link and you'll be able to sign up. OK I hang up, go to the link, and only Hertz and personal vehicle. I'm like OKK....... 

Call # 2 I call back they're like o by the way you need background check. What about Getaround. Well if it's not on the site it's not available. I told the CS, I was in an Uber car 3 days ago. GetAround on it. Driver showed me the app. Why is it not available? The CS was dumbdfounded. 

Call #3 I call back OK background submitted, what about Getaround. CS was like UMMM let me have you call GetAround. 

I call Getaround, they tell me in 5 minutes Uber needs to link the accounts on their side.

Call #4 CS tells me I need to call Getaround, I tell CS they sent me back to you. They were like Ummm Ummm UMMM, I'll send an email to someone.

Call #5 I finally get a hold of a CS. who said OK I will forward this to Vehicle SOlutions department, and it 4 hours I was linked.

Took 5 days and 6 diffrent people to get me to set up an account with Getaround that took them 10 minutes to set up


Fast forward to Friday. 

I get in my car, I can't log in.

Call #1 I am in a Rental Car, and I can't log in. CS response O well we need documentation, with insurance under name your name on the car. I respond, it is a Rental Car. NOT MINE. I do not have a car. This car has insurance, it follows different rules than personal drivers. 

I call Getaround to ask if Insurance is up to Date. I am on the phone with them, in 15 minutes, they discover the issue. Uber has magically moved my account from Vehicle Solutions Dept to where the rest of the drivers with their personal cars are. 

Call #2 I tell the CS I cannot log in cause of an error. They tell me I need insurance. I repeat myself that I am in a Rental Car. My account needs to be moved back into the Vehicle Solutions dept. 

I spend 15 minutes listening to them telling me I need to add a vehicle into my account for it to work.

I asked them why now, If Have been able to use a rental with no personal car, am I having issues. 

answer is UMMM UMMM UMM. 

Call #3 CS finally sends my issue to the Vehicle Solutions Dept, and my issue gets fixed.



This is the OFFICE SPACE MOMENT:

I get into a rental Car. I cannot Log in. Says there is an issue with log in. Call Support. OK

Call # I told the CS I can't log in why? Oh you're account is in the middle of background check. We will notify you within 1 to 3 days.

I respond I just had one last month. 

She repeats the same thing 3 times, before I just yell saying I just had a background check last month. She says it's only once a year. I had to yell at her this was #2. Why? 
Right as I am getting furstrated as she is reading from a preworded script. I get an email from Uber
that I have been De-activated. Because of Safety. They just got something from DMV about my driving record that makes me a liability.

I told them, My last violation was 7 years ago? What happened to my driving record? She said she is going to forward it to right dept, and go from there. blah blah blah blah



Feels like I am talking to a machine. that cannot think on its own, and when you ask what is 1+1 they give you the derivative of 13.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't think it's funny at all...


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

lol at the Benny Hill music still playing in the OP post background


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the laughs. Shish. Nothing is easy.


----------



## 4.9 driver rating (May 15, 2016)

A sucker born every minute...you.


----------

